# Cell phone family plans  across canada



## Brixxie (10 Aug 2006)

Good Morning 
quick question , how do you all keep in touch when your loved ones are away on course or training. My husband and I were sick of the phone cards and were thinking maybe (Bell or Rogers) had a family plan with their Cell phones we could use or are the prices to ridiculous. Im asking because of the shear frustration of waiting by the phone between 6-9 every night .(Ive missed a few calls ).


----------



## Booked_Spice (10 Aug 2006)

Hey,

When Hubby went on work up training, we bought him a cell from Bell. THey have military discounts. They also had unlimited incoming calls. All I  had to do is dial the roaming number for that area. I was charged the long distance on our home plan but it worked for us. I would check out Family plans too, because they have some great deals as well.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Shamrock (10 Aug 2006)

See about getting a landline installed in his room if he's going to Borden.  The cell coverage on base is horrible when the sun is up and merely crappy at night.


----------



## Ansibomb (11 Aug 2006)

Rogers family plans have 2500 between plan phone minutes on them free with the monthy charge.  Last i remember ( i work for the source part time) you also got

1. 3 Months of Unlimited Minutes and Messages < get one phone @your home and the other phone number for where the member will be>
2. First incoming minute FREE for up to 500 calls per month per account
3. 500 Canadian long distance minutes every month to be used between all members on the same account
4. Free Early Evening calling for the first 12 Months
5. FREE local calling between plan members <up to 2500 mins>

But these only apply if you sign up for 3 years.   30 dollars + 6.95 system fee + 50c 911 + long distance if over +taxes =about 50 bucks a month for 2 phones isn't that bad


----------



## Brixxie (12 Aug 2006)

thats a great plan service plan thanks !


----------



## Spring_bok (12 Aug 2006)

another thing to consider is a Mike phone from rogers or a 10-4 phone from bell.  These work like walky talkies within a cell phone and use a flat rate.


----------



## GunnersGirl (12 Aug 2006)

Ansibomb said:
			
		

> Rogers family plans have 2500 between plan phone minutes on them free with the monthy charge.  Last i remember ( i work for the source part time) you also got
> 
> 1. 3 Months of Unlimited Minutes and Messages < get one phone @your home and the other phone number for where the member will be>
> 2. First incoming minute FREE for up to 500 calls per month per account
> ...




We have this plan and are very happy with it, every once in a while you can also get features added for a "free trial period".


----------



## Strategic (18 Aug 2006)

Me and my spouse got the Canada wide business share plane through Telus Mobility.
It cost $65 you get to share 200 minutes between both phones for calling other numbers but you call the phones in the plan for free as mush as you want.

The great thing about the Canada wide Business share plan is that there is no long distance charges at all. I have done a lot of research with different plans and companies when looking for cell phones. I am leaving for St Jean on the fourth of September and can now talk to my spouse any where in Canada as much as I want for free ($65) 

We signed a tree year contract and got two phones for free the downside is that there is only 200 minuets to call other people. We got the phones to talk to each other but if we need more minuets we can increase the plan.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

The question has been asked here and there about what is the best Cell Service Providers in locations, especially on a new Posting.  Is there one decent Provider that one can find that is providing the Service and Coverage that meets most expectations?

We have Bell serving many areas, but not all.
Aliant was a good provider in the Maritimes, but Bell bought them out recently.
Rogers provides service along with Cable and Internet to most locations.
Telus has fairly well become a national server.
SaskTel and MTS are fairly well only Provincial providers, or have they been gobbled up too?

Others would include:
Fido
Virgin Mobile
Kudo





And then I went and found a List of Canadian mobile phone companies only to find my list really is too large.

Who is be best Provider in your Region?


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jun 2009)

I am with Rogers and I have no problem whatsoever.  I've been with them forever.  The good thing is that they are pretty much all over Canada, and well, they are the only ones, along with the sister company, Fido, to offer service to the iPhone!


----------



## Occam (12 Jun 2009)

There's really no simple answer to the elusive question "Who is the best cell phone provider", George.  There are too many variables involved.

If you think about it, here are just a few of the factors that you have to look at:

- selection of handsets
- coverage areas
- included local minutes
- included long distance minutes
- phone features (caller ID, call waiting, voicemail, enhanced voicemail, etc.)
- text messaging plan costs
- data ("web browsing") plan costs
- perks such as "My 5", where you cite 5 phone numbers in Canada where you get preferred/unlimited rates for calling
- customer service quality
- bundle discounts with cable/landline/television services
- special pricing for military members

I could go on, but it's a super competitive market out there in the wireless world right now, and it's only going to get worse with new companies coming online.  What one really needs to do is to create a list of needs/wants/don't needs, and approach one of the retailers who represent multiple service providers, eg. Costco and any of the umpteen cell stores in your local shopping mall.  Take lots of notes.

For example, my wife and I were on a Rogers Family Plan, which ran us approx $60/month for both phones, 250 local minutes per month, and the basic text messaging plan.  We barely ran up 10 minutes of calling each per month.  We figured out we could migrate to Pay-As-You-Go, buy a $100 phone card each ($100 cards don't expire at the end of the month, they're good for a year), and get all sorts of features like call display and voicemail for free, pay $0.39/minute daytime and $0.01/minute eves and weekends (and all of our calling is eves and weekends), and come out hundreds of dollars to the good just by dumping the post-paid plan.  YMMV depending on your needs, as there are new companies coming out very shortly, and the existing companies are making some very attractive plans to lock you in for terms like 3 years before the new companies come online.

The list you posted from Wikipedia becomes a lot shorter when you know that the big wireless companies (Bell, Rogers, Telus) all offer a "bargain brand" of service  (Virgin/Solo, Fido, and Koodo/Mike, respectively).  PC Mobile is independent, but uses the Bell towers.

Short answer - you just have to shop around.  The cellular companies are just throwing too many carrots out there to point you in one direction without knowing a lot more about your cellular needs. And nope, I don't work for any of the companies, I just spent a lot of time shopping around after being puzzled about all the offerings out there.


----------



## BlueJingo (12 Jun 2009)

I agree Rogers is a good provider that is what our RC issues our Recr... and it works in the remote areas where other phones don't get a lot of reception. And the bills seem reasonable.

Telus SUCKS those stupid mike phones that were popular did not work in the remote areas of Petawawa or SSM! It was a horrible summer. Gave Cell Hell a whole new meaning. :troll:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jun 2009)

Here's a good site to use when looking to compare prices for cellphone plans:

http://www.cellphones.ca/


----------



## jmbest (12 Jun 2009)

Stay away from TELUS. They require you give them your first born AND second born.  :rage:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jun 2009)

jmbest said:
			
		

> Stay away from TELUS. They require you give them your first born AND second born.  :rage:



I've had nothing but good, inexpensive service from Telus for the last ten years.


----------



## MJP (12 Jun 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I've had nothing but good, inexpensive service from Telus for the last ten years.



Aye I agree Telus has nothing but good for me.  The few problems I've had have been resolved fairly quickly and to my satisfaction.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Jun 2009)

The only real problem I had with Telus went away when I took my 17 year old daughter off my plan.


----------



## Jorkapp (12 Jun 2009)

No problems with Telus here either. Usually quick to solve any problems I've had, reception is pretty good just about anywhere, and prices aren't too bad.


----------



## jmbest (12 Jun 2009)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> No problems with Telus here either. Usually quick to solve any problems I've had, reception is pretty good just about anywhere, and prices aren't too bad.



Sheesh! You guys are lucky!  ;D

I've heard good things about Fido and Rogers. Next phone for me will be with one of them.


----------



## dangerboy (12 Jun 2009)

I think it depends on where in Canda you are located.  When I was in Shilo you never heard good things about Rogers as they had the worst coverage, here in Wainwright the coverage is slightly better. The military cell phone I had which uses Telus I had coverage everywhere includding inside buildings; my own personal cell phone through Rogers is not as good and as soon as I enter buildings I lose signal.


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2009)

I'm with Telus for the last eight years and have zero issues with them. 

I used to be with Rogers and found that unless you were in a major city you would not get service. I realize this has changed, but not enough to compete with Telus. Also, I had nothing but problems with Rogers - be it billing, package changes, whatever, it was always something.

Since I have been with Telus I have criss crossed the country several times and the ONLY time I have ever been left in a populated area without service was at the Hamilton airport and this was just when Telus was starting to expand nationwide. I've also been to some less than populated areas of this great land and still found myself with service. Go with Telus, if you're ever on the Cabot Trail and need to check closure times of liquor stores the Telus service will come in handy  You won't get that with Rogers!


----------



## JBoyd (12 Jun 2009)

I happen to agree with Scott. I have Rogers service and while the rates are good and the plans are comparable to Telus, their service area's just plain suck. 

Here in BC there are a few populated areas that do not have service, Rogers tends to keep their service to the bigger towns/cities. Rogers however has really good customer service for the most part, and will usually do quite a bit to keep you as a customer. All I have experienced from Telus in the past is bad customer service with agents that really don't know what they are talking about. I would most likely change to Telus for the increase in service area's after my contract is up.. but that is still a while away. 

Another thing about Rogers, they will ding you for everything they can.. especially data charges. Rogers/Fido is the only provider with a 3G network, which means the only one with iPhone. The minimum iPhone plan starts at around $70 a month and you don't even get much data transfer. Its no wonder why so many iPhone users jailbreak their phone so they can tether to any wifi network and get free data instead of going through Rogers.


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2009)

Mmmm. 25 bucks a month for my messenger, email and texts - unlimited, with my Crackberry on Telus. The unlimited package is 45 bucks. Of course you have to get a base plan and long distance but whatever.

My plan sees me pay under 100 bucks a month for the crackberry, long distance, unlimited evenings and weekends, data plan, etc.


----------



## beach_bum (12 Jun 2009)

I use Telus for both my cel and my land line.  I have never had problems with either.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jun 2009)

Jboyd, jailbreaking an iphone does not permit you to tether to any wifi, that ability is inherent in the phone.  What jailbreaking will do howveer is allow you to "unlock" your phone ie. make it able to use other cell phone companies' SIM cards.  It can then be used internationally.

Jailbreaking will also allow you to record video (cycorder app), do landscape texting and even cut and paste!!

I did a hardware upgrade to get an iPhone, I have a 6GB (tons!) data plan and I pay $65 a month.  I won't list my whole plan but I am very well taken care of.  And when I am not, I call customer service, scream "cancel" at the electronic voice thingy and then talk with a RETENTIONS rep.  I usually leave with a new perk on my phone.

I admit, Rogers has had (many!) billing issues since I have been with them but most of the time one call is all you need to sort them out.

Cheers.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jun 2009)

I've actually had all 4 providers at one point or another over the last 10 years.

Aliant - never had a problem, dropped call, but I used to work for them so I had people on the inside taking care of me.  Others weren't that lucky during/ after the strike.

Rogers - living in Nova Scotia using a rogers cell phone is a mega pain in the arse.  You leave Halifax and it's a dead zone until you get to Truro.  And again in certain parts of Cape Breton, heading from Sydney to New Waterford the stretch of highway by the prison - no service until you hit Gardiner Mines. Even now, there's no service out here in Rockland, once you pass Canaan road the signal disappears.  Crappy crappy crappy.  Will never have a rogers phone again.

Telus - great rates, again, no service problems since in the areas where they are lacking in towers they run off Bell's or Aliant's towers (or companies running CDMA phones)

Bell - rates aren't fantastic, but I don't expect much from a company that was the only game in town for the longest time.  I use Bell now, and have all my stuff bundled with them.  Mostly because Rogers cable doesn't even come out as far as Rockland and I wasn't paying extra for the Anglo channels with Videotron.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

In 2004 when I was on tasking to the Inf School, one of my Cpls found it cheaper to pay Rogers the $200 penalty to break his contract than to keep their service.  He got a fantastic deal with Aliant and was very happy with their service.


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2009)

George, that's exactly what I did with Rogers when I left them for Telus.

Lil T, Bell and Aliant = Same, AFAIK.

And since Telus and Bell/Aliant have pretty much mirror coverage in eastern Canada with the piggybacking it all comes down to what exactly you want from your plan. For instance, those that wish to combine home, internet and cell services in NS may wish to go with Aliant. I use my one phone for everything and have cable internet at scandalously low prices so I am happy but others may be sort of locked towards another option.

I suppose hardware options also factor into things. For smartphones Telus seems to only offer about 5-6 choices, not sure about the others.


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Jun 2009)

I use Virgin, $35 a month (no 911 fee, no system access fee)..  No complaints at all.


----------



## JBoyd (12 Jun 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Jboyd, jailbreaking an iphone does not permit you to tether to any wifi, that ability is inherent in the phone.  What jailbreaking will do howveer is allow you to "unlock" your phone ie. make it able to use other cell phone companies' SIM cards.  It can then be used internationally.
> 
> Jailbreaking will also allow you to record video (cycorder app), do landscape texting and even cut and paste!!
> 
> ...



My bad, the way I understood it is that Rogers locked the ability to tether to wifi for internet usage. 

Another thing Rogers does is scale their rates per province. You can get a family plan with my5 Canada wide for roughly $70/month in BC, whereas the same plan in Nova Scotia is $55 and has more perks. Not sure if Telus also does that with their plans.


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2009)

I can only state that I have a plan brochure right in front of me for Telus and it states that it is for Manitoba, Saskatchewan and Atlantic Canada. IIRC, when I moved back to the east coast and changed my plan it did get a tad cheaper and had different perks/drawbacks compared to what I had in Alberta. It's been a while though.


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jun 2009)

Scott said:
			
		

> George, that's exactly what I did with Rogers when I left them for Telus.
> 
> *Lil T, Bell and Aliant = Same, AFAIK.*
> 
> ...



They're the exact same thing now, since the buy out.  I was referring to the pre Bell-Aliant days (even going back as far as MT&T)

the biggest thing that sucks about Aliant and Bell or Bell-Aliant is that there is no cap on the cancellation fee - it's $20 per remaining month in the contract.  SUCKS ASS!


----------



## Scott (12 Jun 2009)

I know Telus has the same thing WRT the cap on cancellation charges. IIRC, Rogers gave me a break on mine, I know I did not fork over the entire 200 bucks - or maybe I screwed them for a change? >


----------



## Jorkapp (12 Jun 2009)

Scott said:
			
		

> I know Telus has the same thing WRT the cap on cancellation charges.



Actually, they don't. Telus is the only of the service providers that does not cap ECF. They made this quite clear to me before I signed, though. If you think you're gonig to jump ship for any reason, you might want sign a short contract, go month to month, or pick a different provider. 

According to my contract, the ECF is $20*(number of months left in contract), or $100, whichever is more. Thus, canceling my current contract with 18 mo.s left would cost me a nice $360. Canceling a full 3-year contract will put you back a hefty $720

(Source: https://secure.telusmobility.com/selfserve/common/PCS_Retail_agreement.pdf)


----------



## JBoyd (13 Jun 2009)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> Actually, they don't. Telus is the only of the service providers that does not cap ECF. They made this quite clear to me before I signed, though. If you think you're gonig to jump ship for any reason, you might want sign a short contract, go month to month, or pick a different provider.
> 
> According to my contract, the ECF is $20*(number of months left in contract), or $100, whichever is more. Thus, canceling my current contract with 18 mo.s left would cost me a nice $360. Canceling a full 3-year contract will put you back a hefty $720
> 
> (Source: https://secure.telusmobility.com/selfserve/common/PCS_Retail_agreement.pdf)



I believe that Scott was responding to Lil_T's in which she mentioned that Bell/Aliant has no cap on ECF. He was saying that Telus has the same policy, not that they cap the ECF


----------



## Scott (13 Jun 2009)

I wasn't clear enough...but yes, I was trying to get across that Telus and Aliant have the same policies WRT cancellation.


----------



## gcclarke (13 Jun 2009)

All of these cell phone comparisons seem to be suited for those who use their phones a lot. For those of us who only talk on their phone a few minutes per week, a pay as you go plan is likely best. When I was posted to Ottawa, I had realized that I was over-paying on my Roger's phone by a great deal, and needed to either downgrade contracts substantially, or move somewhere else entirely. So, I did some digging on google to try and find reviews of the best pay as you go plans in the country. Eventually, I stumbled across a site that pointed me in the direction of 7-11's Speak Out Wireless service.

Pros:
Calls cost 20 cents per minute*
Service Piggy-backs on the Rogers network, so coverage is pretty much everywhere you need it to be in Canada
Free voice mail
Free Caller-display
Free call-waiting 
No system access fee
Canadian and US Long distance and in-Canada roaming at 36 cents per minute* 
Send and receive texts for 4 cents
Phones are unlockable, so you can swap the SIM card in and out (Useful when traveling)
Money added to the account lasts 365 days, regardless of the amount of money added. Many other pay as you go plans only have money last this long if you top up with the maximum amount. Adding any amount of money to the account makes all the money on the account refreshed till a year afterwards. Thus, with a very small amount of usage, the minimum required to keep the account would be $2.08 per month.

* If you refill the phone with either a $75 or $100 voucher.

Cons:

No roaming outside of Canada
You need to physically go to a 7-11 location to top up your account. Some parts of the country (Such as Nova Scotia) do not have 7-11 locations. If you wish to get your account topped up, you'd have to get a friend or family member living elsewhere to purchase the top-up and then tell you the code to be entered.

The phones currently available with Speak out wireless are the Nokia 1661, 1208, 2760, and the 1680.

For more information, the official site is at http://speakout7eleven.ca/ and a much more useful Unofficial FAQ is at http://www.speakoutwireless.ca/


----------



## macknightcr (7 May 2010)

I am moving back to Canada in July and will be attending CMR for the next year.  I have not lived in Canada for a number of years and will be in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, QC, for one year Kingston, ON, for the three after that and hopefully will end up in Edmonton.  What cell provider is looked at as the best in Canda for these regions?  I have an iPhone and would like to keep it, so the provider would have to be iPhone compatible.


----------



## Alea (7 May 2010)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I am moving back to Canada in July and will be attending CMR for the next year.  I have not lived in Canada for a number of years and will be in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, QC, for one year Kingston, ON, for the three after that and hopefully will end up in Edmonton.  What cell provider is looked at as the best in Canda for these regions?  I have an iPhone and would like to keep it, so the provider would have to be iPhone compatible.



Hello,

Welcome back to Canada!

Here's a thread that could be of some help, if that's not the case, I suggest you google your question.
NOW MERGED WITH THIS THREAD.
Bruce

Enjoy the reading 
Alea


----------



## Jorkapp (7 May 2010)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I am moving back to Canada in July and will be attending CMR for the next year.  I have not lived in Canada for a number of years and will be in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, QC, for one year Kingston, ON, for the three after that and hopefully will end up in Edmonton.  What cell provider is looked at as the best in Canda for these regions?  I have an iPhone and would like to keep it, so the provider would have to be iPhone compatible.



If it's the old iPhone 2G, you're stuck with either Rogers or Fido.

If it's a 3G or 3GS, you can use Rogers, Fido, Bell, or Telus.

Rogers and Fido are OK in terms of coverage, but I've heard nightmares about getting customer service out of them. They have a 2G network to fall-back on.

Bell and Telus (in particular) have good customer service, but your iPhone will not have a 2G network to fall back on. 3G or nothing. That said, their 3G coverage is usually good in urban areas. 

Frankly, it's a toss-up between the 4. There's little competition between them, and to have voice and data is expensive.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 May 2010)

Of course, you will have to unlock your iPhone though if it has been upgraded to 3.1.3 you're out of luck.

That being said.  They are looking at June (rumour mill) for the release of the iPhone 4G after the whole fiasco with the lost/recovered phone and Gizmodo. You might want to wait until then.


----------



## momof2 (8 May 2010)

BELL sucks


----------



## CallOfDuty (8 May 2010)

I am extremely happy with Virgin mobile......


----------



## macknightcr (9 May 2010)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Of course, you will have to unlock your iPhone though if it has been upgraded to 3.1.3 you're out of luck.



Why is it that I would have to unlock my phone?  I have updated my phone with the most current firmware, I don't understand why that is a problem?


----------



## Jorkapp (9 May 2010)

He means SIM unlock: Phones sold by a carrier tend to be "locked" to that carrier - putting in a SIM card from another carrier won't work. You need to get it unlocked so that you can use other carriers. SIM unlocking tends to cost about $20.

iPhone OS 3.1.3 kills SIM unlocks. I hope you can downgrade to 3.1.2, else you're going to need a new phone in Canada.


----------



## macknightcr (9 May 2010)

Well that is not what I wanted to hear.  I think I will keep my phone as an iPod while in school and get a pay as you go phone, because I don't expect having too much time to talk on the phone.  Then why I graduate and recieve my first posting I will then re address this problem.  

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 May 2010)

Macknight - it is easily done with software once you get to town.  jailbreak, then downgrade the baseband then unlock.  I am in the process of doing it right now.


----------



## macknightcr (11 May 2010)

I don't want to jailbreak it because if something goes wrong Apple will not fix it.  Atleast they won't here in the U.S. will they in Canada?  Then I will be forced to buy a new phone any how.


----------



## Occam (11 May 2010)

I was under the impression that resetting to defaults after a jailbreak removed all evidence that it had been done...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 May 2010)

Occam, you are correct.  If you are looking to get any work done on a jailbroken phone, simply "restore" it to factory default (after doing a backup) and send it in.  You'll be safe.

As for unlocking, it seems that once jailbroken (even to 3.1.3) you can use a program called "fuzzyband" to rollback to be able to unlock.  I tried it and it crashed my phone causing me to have to restore and re-jailbreak yesterday.  I have not tried it again as for right now, I have no need to but it may very well be something that can be done.


----------



## cn (13 May 2010)

Guy Incognito said:
			
		

> Rogers and Fido are OK in terms of coverage, but I've heard nightmares about getting customer service out of them. They have a 2G network to fall-back on.



I was with Fido for 4 years and had nothing but the best customer service from them, even when they made a mistake with my bills they would give my account a credit just for my troubles of calling in to correct it, and if I remember correctly they used to send "Fido buck" for everything (I even remember 2 years ago when they were voted "No. 1 for Customer Service" (maybe just in Toronto?), they sent us all vouchers for extra Fido bucks).. 

The only reason I switched to Rogers (even though it's the same company) was because of the free Blackberry they were offering me..


----------



## justmyalias (1 Jun 2010)

I was hoping to read more about which networks had poor coverage in whichever bases.

A few people started that way, but then the ubiquitous iCrap made it's presence, and dominated the rest of the thread.

Just a point of clarification.  Someone equated JB'ing with Unlocking.  It was a post from early 2009, but just in case anybody is confused, that is incorrect.  Think of JailBreaking (JB'ing) as modding your XBOX.  All you're doing is modifying the software to do things it wasn't intended to do stock.  The sim lock however is untouched by simply JB'ing the iCrap.

You can unlock FOR FREE any iPhone <3.1.3 (and those which you've upgraded using proper steps).  To the person asking what they'd need to do., I am getting the impression you bought it from the US?  If that's the case, yes, you would need to unlock it to work on any Canadian Network.

Another point of note:  As of nearly 2 years ago the max ECF for Rogers & Fido has jumped to $400.  Only older plans Pre '2007'ish' were grand-fathered with $200 ECF caps.  If you have a data plan it's still gonna be an extra $100 max Data ECF (DECF).

If anybody has any questions about ins and outs, and/or has problems with ANY of the providers, drop me a line.  I'm always keen to help out associates, ESPECIALLY military.

_________________________
I think as stated earlier, Definately in the major cities all the providers have decent enough coverage.   Look for windmobile for excellent no-term COMPREHENSIVE all-you-can-eat style plans, only catch, is limited to major cities for now.  Time will expand that.

_________________________
I just wanted to close off by saying that it is somewhat naive to say Company X or Company Y has poor service.  The truth (Knowing personally & well as speaking to many people who've worked for several to all of the providers) is that they are all the same.  The trick is knowing how to approach any problems if you have any.  Knowledge is power.  Knowing how to work the company to your benefit is what it boils down to.  Currently the only fact that cannot be denied is that Telus and Bell have THEE WORST ECF policies of them all.  Otherwise, because of the recent network technology overhaul to 3G, they are all on the same level playing field.  They can all support the same batches of 3G devices., it all just depends who can get you the best coverage for your respective area and at what price.

Happy Texting!!

If anybody wants to start a BB group chat, or CNECTD (or similar) iPhone group chat, drop me a line.

__________________________
Oh, forgot., Rogers allows tethering on 1Gb+ data plans gratis (I think.  I have the 6Gb and know we got it for sure., I am 99% sure the cut off was 1Gb plans +).  Someone was asking not sure what exactly the status was.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jun 2010)

justmyalias said:
			
		

> I just wanted to close off by saying that it is somewhat naive to say Company X or Company Y has poor service.  The truth (Knowing personally & well as speaking to many people who've worked for several to all of the providers) is that they are all the same.



Easy there sparky..... Sometime Company X is better that Y.... prime example is Newfoundland.... Rogers only covers up to Clarenville (and the reception sucks even in St. John's) while Bell(Aliant)/Telus cover the entire island .....


----------



## justmyalias (5 Jun 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> ... Sometime Company X is better that Y...


Well, naturally I was referring to scenarios where there was an even playing field.  When they all have the same level of coverage, all are offering 3G/broadband internet speeds...in those cases, they are the same company.

When there's clearly a network absence, then obviously one network will be the obvious choice, I'm with you on that no doubt.  Wainwright for example.  What a fun time it was out there trying to get reception LOL...and that was only in Feb/March (I'm with Rogers).


----------



## flatlander13 (21 Dec 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. I'm newly posted to Petawawa and am wondering about what the best cell provider is for the area (in terms of reception, customer service, etc.)? I've heard, so far, that I should be choosing between Rogers and Bell, and am curious what people from the area think. Thanks in advance


----------



## kris.riley.martin2 (14 Jan 2015)

The only problems I've had is with Rodgers. Awful company I was less than a #to them.  Telus 5 years and no complaints unless getting called telling me their increasing my minutes for being loyal.  I have unlimited everything as of now $42 a month.  100 mins with Rodgers 80$. Not really a choice for me


----------



## dimsum (19 Jun 2015)

Resurrecting an old thread:

I'm posted to Comox from overseas but will be spending a fair chunk of time in Greenwood and probably a few other places in between.  Last time I was in BC in 2011, Rogers coverage wasn't that great up-island (north of Nanaimo) but at the time they had a deal where 5 Rogers numbers (of which my parents are both customers) were free.  

Are Bell or Telus still the better providers out west for coverage, and what is better out east now?  I don't think the smaller providers (Wind, Koodo, etc) will work since I have a feeling I won't be around big cities most of the time.


----------



## drbones (19 Jun 2015)

Koodo is owned by telus and worked just fine for me on the east and west coast, when I visited. I used to be with WIND, but their coverage was only good within large city centers.


----------



## Spring_bok (19 Jun 2015)

I just migrated my bell account to a CF corporate account.  

Unlimited Canada calling anytime
Unlimited text, video and picture messaging
Voicemail, call display, 3 way
3gb shareable data
$60/month

Normal price is $90


----------



## dimsum (19 Jun 2015)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> I just migrated my bell account to a CF corporate account.
> 
> Unlimited Canada calling anytime
> Unlimited text, video and picture messaging
> ...



Wow.  That's pretty good for Canadian rates.  Is that specific to an area or throughout the country (ie. if I ask in Comox, will they look at me like I have three heads)?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (19 Jun 2015)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> I just migrated my bell account to a CF corporate account.
> 
> Unlimited Canada calling anytime
> Unlimited text, video and picture messaging
> ...



and if you'd rather not choose Bell

Through CF Appreciation (you'll have to login and become a member to get the plan codes for the discount) Rogers offers the following:

$70 Government Broader Public Sector Plan (regular $85)
5GB Data plan 
Unlimited Canada Wide / Canada to US mins 
Basic Voicemail 
Call Display + Name Display 
Unlimited Messaging (text, picture and video)

with taxes my bill works out to no more than $75 a month.


----------



## dimsum (20 Jun 2015)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> and if you'd rather not choose Bell
> 
> Through CF Appreciation (you'll have to login and become a member to get the plan codes for the discount) Rogers offers the following:
> 
> ...



That looks good as well.  I've been out of the country a while so what's CF Appreciation and how do I go about signing up?


----------



## dapaterson (20 Jun 2015)

CF Appreciation: https://www.cfappreciation.ca/en/aboutus/jtp/pages/join-the-cf-appreciation-program.aspx


----------



## dimsum (20 Jun 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> CF Appreciation: https://www.cfappreciation.ca/en/aboutus/jtp/pages/join-the-cf-appreciation-program.aspx



Just signed up.  Thanks!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jun 2015)

Special plans from ROGERS on the CF Appreciation site:

Rogers Wireless

Exclusive offer for CAF Members!

$30 per month: 
1000 Anytime Minutes Local Calling
Unlimited Text, Picture & Video Messaging
Eve / Wknds Unlimited Local Calling from 6pm
Voicemail, Call Display, Name Display
Call Forwarding. Call Waiting
* Data not available with this Voice Plan

$60 V&D Bundle per month (Regularly $75 per month) 
Unlimited Local Calling
Unlimited Text, Picture & Video
Messaging
Unlimited Canadian Long distance 
3GB Data
Voicemail, Call Display, Name Display
Call Forwarding, Call Waiting

$70 V&D Bundle per month (Regularly $85 per month) 
Unlimited Local Calling
Unlimited Text, Picture & Video
Messaging
Unlimited North America Long Distance
5GB Data
Voicemail, Call Display, Name Display
Call Forwarding, Call Waiting
Unlimited Canadian Long distance
Click here to see all the detail

Contact Mike Jablonski at 416-727-9994 or mjablonski@getconnected.ca

Online at www.getconnected.ca/signin, Enter passcode “rogersepp”, then click, LOGIN


http://www.getconnected.ca/signin


----------



## dimsum (28 Jun 2015)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> I just migrated my bell account to a CF corporate account.
> 
> Unlimited Canada calling anytime
> Unlimited text, video and picture messaging
> ...



I just got a Bell SIM card so out of ease, this is probably best (and really it's the same price as the Rogers one anyway).  When I asked about the CF Corporate plan, the sales rep (Comox doesn't have a full Bell store) said to call this number and tell them your rep on the corporate side?  Do we have one of those?


----------

